

Ask HN: Are SEO tools worth it? - pdb123

Is it valuable to use (and pay for) SEO tools like MajesticSEO and SEM Rush. Are there free&#x2F;better tools that provide the same information?
======
adidash
It depends on the data you are trying to extract. If you want backlink data,
most of it is available in GWT, Bing, and Webmeup. If you are planning to
identify opportunities & do competitive analysis, both Majestic SEO & SEMRush
are fantastic.

